# shopping isn south/west Wales



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

Howdy lads

I'm collecting a Ford Galaxy in Newport for a mate whose 3rd baba is on the way soon, we'll be heading accross to Fishgaurd on Saturday AM. Any one able to recommend a good shop in the newport/cardiff or swansea areas that I could pop into, stock up off the shelf and take advantage of still decent exchange rates???

I know halfords is there and will be getting clobbered as prices are 2/3rds of the same shops prices here in ireland.

Thanks guys


----------



## vw beetle (Feb 26, 2009)

www.Glossmax.com is Nr by but dont know if u can collect


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

give paul a ring glossmax , what are you looking for


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

nothing in particular, everything in general - polish, pads, bottles, sprays...supplies!!!

thanks lads


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

hi, yes you can pop in and see me on Saturday.
We're in Porthcawl and only a few minutes off the M4.
If you pm me your number I'll give you a call.
Cheers


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

PM on the way


----------



## wstrain87 (Jan 26, 2009)

You should come up North of the border some time to get a few bits. Theres a Megs stockist in Portadown, which is only about half an hour from Newry. They are very reasonable.


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

cheers man, I'm booked into the Megs day at the end of the month and have a shopping list for that day too!!!!!!!


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

NUDGE 

Paul, can you free up some PM space mate.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Done mate


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

strange, it still wont let me send to you... 

anyway
--------

Brilliant Paul

Thanks, we'll have asat nav so teh postcode will help.

Sure we can chat later. I'll probably be after soem Bilt Hammer kit, some of those new Megs pads with the rear cut out (if ya have them) I defo want 5L of Citrus bling...and sure we'll see how your stock looks!!!

And I promise we wont slag you too much about Ireland whipping Wales to the 6 nations!!!!

Brian

PS - can you send me your phone number in case we get lost!!


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

PM space there now for sure.
Cheers


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

Well that didnt go well, lets say just this Ryanair have made 13 enemies today... 13 individuals were left standing at the gate while the closedour flight!!! utter panadmonium ensued, whereupon some jumped up fool declared himeself the, and I quote "head honcho" that it was his decision and we should go home....

Sorry Paul I hope you got my message and I hope you were not put out. My mate has missed out on his new car and is £400 out of pocket for flight and boat fares... not a good day..

oh, and do ya see the weather, darn, another week with a filthy car


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

No problem my end.
Sorry hear of such a F'up by Ryanair.


----------

